# Darling's and Sweetheart's girls



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The one with the marking diagonal across the face is the mother of the other two, and it's clear to see that she wears the whiskers in this litter group. She's going to go back into a group cage soon so her girls can let theirs grow out. And I've changed my mind about using Darling for another litter off of Sweetheart as I don't need more whisker nibblers. I hope the girls don't do that too! I do want to breed the one that's so nicely marked, probably back to her sire.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look beautiful! Shame about the whisker nibbling


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Enh. It's generally speaking no big deal, since I don't show. but those little bare spots on their noses look like they miht be sore and tender. One of the little albinos I got last week had been de-whiskered, but he has his whiskers all back now.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

aww hope the whiskar nibbling doesnt happen within your nextt litter? loveley marked mice tho


----------

